# Who should I tell about this?



## gwones (3 Feb 2010)

Hello,

Thanks in advance for viewing this post. I've seen many posts about asthma but I couldn't find one that is similar to my situation.

I've completed my ROTP application process last year, just waiting for the news from the CFRC. Recently, however; I started to experience some changes in my body condition. That is, frequent headache, stuffy nose/throat, fatigue etc.. I believe I had this for a few weeks now. I've scheduled to see a doctor tomorrow but I was a little worried that this might be something worse than I am expecting. Plus I never had a headache for this long.

I did some searching on google and I figured that my symptoms relate to some serious disease like sinusitis, rhinitis. I understand that I'm not a doctor and therefore, I have to wait to see one but I was just wondering IF this is not an ordinary cold/flu, whom I should notify about this? and how would it affect my application? given the fact that the selection board will sit in a couple of weeks.

Thanks again!


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Feb 2010)

See a doctor and get a real diagnosis, not one from "thingswotmybodydoes.com" .  If it's permanent, or has the possibility of becoming so, tell the CFRC.


----------



## medicineman (3 Feb 2010)

The only person you have to tell right now is your doctor...and I wouldn't worry too much about telling the CFRC if it's only sinusitis/rhinitis, as they aren't that serious, will resolve  and are unlikely to keep you out of anything in 4 months.  If it turns out to be something serious that won't resolve in a few months, then worry about telling the CFRC.  For now, just worry about getting better.

MM


----------



## gwones (3 Feb 2010)

Thank You, medicineman and Kat Stevens,

I just called the doctor's office and I was able to forward my appointment to this afternoon.

I will post once I get back 

Thanks again for your time!


----------



## Loachman (3 Feb 2010)

gwones said:
			
		

> I will post once I get back



Well - are you back yet?

Is it serious?

The suspense is killing me, and I'm waiting to go to lunch.


----------



## gwones (3 Feb 2010)

I just came back from the clinic and the doctor prescribed a nasal spray(steroid?) for me to try for a few weeks. It's not a deviated septum or anything of that sort, well actually he took a look inside the nostrils and told me it is just a little deviated but not too much. 

I asked him if this medication should be notified to the CF and he said 'no' since this is nothing significant/serious. I'm just hoping that this medication will work and require no further appointment with the doctor 

Thanks everyone for the help!


----------



## Loachman (3 Feb 2010)

Thanks.

I was really getting hungry.


----------



## gwones (3 Feb 2010)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> I was really getting hungry.



I'm sorry Loachman!


----------



## the 48th regulator (3 Feb 2010)

The End.

Join us next time folks on _ Who should I tell about this?  _

Our Hero, Super Applicant, is attacked once again by his Arch-Nemesis Murphy's Law.  In this Episode ML uses his powers of intervention make a funny gurgling sound In Super Applicant's belly.  Watch our SA and his Side Kick Loachman solve the problem, and save the day for all of the members of the milnet.ca Universe.

Till then, good night, and sleep tight.

dileas

tess

locked milnet.ca staff


----------

